# Cautiously Expecting..



## Tara158505

Hey ladies, i thought i would start a new thread for all the women out there like me, cautiously expecting after a loss or several losses, i made a thread in the tww and would like some of the :bfp: girls to be able to come over here if they want. 

My first loss was june 7th, i don't know how far along i was because it was some what of a surprise, but after that it made me want to try again.. sooo, i started ttc asap and no luck the first month, but i was able to get my :bfp: on august 4th, but again it ended with loss, at 13w3d i was told no heartbeat (i am high risk so i had to go frequently). I passed the baby at home on November 3rd at 17w, but i had to have an emergency d and c because of the blood loss, af came to see me, finally December 17th, I got this bfp on January 17th!! I had soo many false positive pregnancy tests and opks after my loss even after hcg was detected at 1 and 3!! talk about messing with your head!! so that is why i am now Cautiously Expecting!! if you would like to come join me in my journey feel free!!:hugs:


----------



## dmreid

Tara158505 said:


> Hey ladies, i thought i would start a new thread for all the women out there like me, cautiously expecting after a loss or several losses, i made a thread in the tww and would like some of the :bfp: girls to be able to come over here if they want.
> 
> My first loss was june 7th, i don't know how far along i was because it was some what of a surprise, but after that it made me want to try again.. sooo, i started ttc asap and no luck the first month, but i was able to get my :bfp: on august 4th, but again it ended with loss, at 13w3d i was told no heartbeat (i am high risk so i had to go frequently). I passed the baby at home on November 3rd at 17w, but i had to have an emergency d and c because of the blood loss, af came to see me, finally December 17th, I got this bfp on January 17th!! I had soo many false positive pregnancy tests and opks after my loss even after hcg was detected at 1 and 3!! talk about messing with your head!! so that is why i am now Cautiously Expecting!! if you would like to come join me in my journey feel free!!:hugs:

Found you again... but it was harder this time!


----------



## Tara158505

LOL i can tell :winkwink: so how's it going on your end?


----------



## dmreid

Tara158505 said:


> LOL i can tell :winkwink: so how's it going on your end?

Nothing exciting really... I think where we left off I got the 1-2 on the digi this past Wed, I took the other digi for fun yesterday it was the same 1-2.

I made an appt w/ an OB for this upcoming Thurs, the 30th- really a check-up and I said I "might be" so they didnt make me wait the 8wks :winkwink: (I moved so I dont have one currently and my friend recommended one, the hospital is right at the end of my street so it worked out great- plus, I had been putting an OB off for awhile- too long sadly).

No symptoms besides sore boobs, peeing all the time, eating everything in sight- that about it. I havent sleeping well either, alot of tossing and turning. Boo! Today would have been my projected af and nothing... 

How are you doing?


----------



## Tara158505

that's great about the doctor, sometimes we have to put our twist on things to get in faster, especially when its something important to us..

afm, i tried to call and make an appointment with my regular obgyn, since every other doctor i have called (since im high risk) has to be a referral, but they were already closed at 4pm when normally they are open til 5pm, maybe they just turn phones off at 4pm im not sure. so now the wait is on till Monday!! as far as symptoms, crazy dreams, headache or two, slight crampy at times, but not much anymore, my breast don't seem that tender today, and i was itchy yesterday, but im not sure if that's just dry skin or a symptoms lol!!ahh i am glad to be out of the tww, but at the same time, i want to hurry and get to the doctor to check on him or her.. i am ordering a fetal Doppler asapl, i think that will make me feel better this time, since i can check it whenever i want. other than that nothing, pretty much normal!!


----------



## dmreid

Whats a fetal doppler? Sounds expensive but worth it... 

I have some cramping too, slight. Is it normal to rotate sides? Today, I also had some wetness, didnt notice creamy, well maybe a tad but more wetness.

I hate when docs office dont answer! Its annoying! I was quite lucky to get in as they originally told me March before the girl was like new patient so she worked me in hee hee. I guess I'm doing a blood test that day. It sucks bc I have to miss work (ok doesnt suck too bad) as its at 1 right in the middle of the day!

We have a Bday party for our niece tomorrow, sister in laws 1st, cant wait to see her, not! :) Hubs and I are not telling anyone for awhile, until it much farther along so its gonna be glorious tomorrow w her and all this big sister stuff since she announced at 5wks, which shes maybe 8 or 9 now. 

Anything new with you sister in law drama?

Btw: Im Dawn, dm is my initials, figured I should properly introduce myself.


----------



## Tara158505

Well hey Dawn!! i am Tara obviously :haha: a fetal Doppler is an at home heart monitor, just like the doctors use. they put gel on your tummy, then the probe and then you hear the baby's heart beat!! exciting!! no not too expensive less than 60!! as for the cramping, yeah that's how mine was/is when i get them, also i had more creamy at first then for like a day or 2 i had wet and a lot of it like water, i kept looking for blood, but just watery stuff, like before you o!!

as for the in law, just more copying crap i post, like i posted about the dreams then of course she did right after and stuff like that, if i post she has to. my sister is convinced she is lying and told me to ask her to bring over her ultra sound picture, but the truth will come out in the end regardless, i just don't know who would lie about stuff like that and more importantly, WHY? i do think she craves attention and wants people to believe her (whether she is or isn't)!! who really knows at this point!!

so you aren't telling your sil? ugh it would drive me crazy to sit there and hear her go one and one about it and not being able to say anything, that's why i ended up busting so early about mine even though dh told me not to, he still don't know, but ugh she gets to me sooo bad and so does my other sil (even though they aren't technically sil's easier to call them that, then explain situation, but they are with my dh's brothers) uhhhh a day in the life huh!!


----------



## dmreid

Ohhh, that's the tech term. Since I had my daughter almost 12yo, Im dazed and confused all over again. Thats cheap for one and sounds awesome, now I want one :)

Nope not telling anyone just yet, its hubs side so playing by his rule. I did tell my bf, she has 4kiddos and sadly a few losses so shes been my go to. My mom also knows about the tests but I told her I'm going to the doc too. Our daughter doesnt know, figuring out when to tell her too, think I might alittle for that too since I wanna be sure and not upset her. Gotta go to the Bday party but definitely not looking fwd to it and its a shame bc I adore my 2yo niece.

Question: should I take pn vits or wait for Thurs? If so, which otc are best? I never took any w my daughter bc the smell just made me sick but Im older now and wanna not be 20 and clueless.


----------



## Tara158505

natures way prenatals are fine, really any brand till you get some from your doctor, lucky for me i had left overs that are still good and like 12 refills remaining lol i just need some promethazine for morning sickness, though, luckily i haven't needed any yet!!:thumbup: goodluck on the tight lip it kills me!!!! :haha:


----------



## dmreid

Party's over we kept our lips shut... The SIL continued to reference her pregnancy. She is HUGE, ate a ton, drank alot of pop... oh the joys of the day. Glorious day in a blizzard here in Cleveland.

Hope all is well if you!

Thanks for the pre-natal recommendation. I was at CVS today and darn it forgot to look... Thursday is pretty close, I might just wait.


----------



## Tara158505

well that's good, glad everything went okay!! I have been cramping bad tonight kept feeling wet checking for blood and nothing I went to bathroom checked and just creamy cm, but while checking cm and cp I thought I saw a little brown speck then checked few more times thought maybe saw a streak, but every other time I checked nothing but lots of creamy so im not sure my back started hurting too, maybe the placenta is attaching im not sure, but at 7 weeks with my last pregnancy I had brown blood, quite a bit on my panty liner, and it was the placenta implanting.. I just hope this one sticks!! I decided to take another test it was super dark!! ugh the stress!!


----------



## dmreid

Since you know all this... the placenta implants around 7wks and there might be spotting w/ that as well?

I really havent had anything happening w/ me, same ole same ole.

Were you able to make your appt this am?

I have a great feeling for us... these little tots are sticking :thumbup:


----------



## Tara158505

I haven't called yet, and everyone is different as far as the placenta goes, some bleed some don't, I didn't before just this last time, it starts implanting at 4 weeks and is completely implanted/attached by 12 weeks ugh I think I am just now starting to get morning sickness, ugh!! it could be just because my other sil is starting her usual drama and making me mad or both!! I can't wait til tax time I am moving out of this place and as far away as possible from these people!!


----------



## dmreid

I dont blame you for wanting to get away... I would move south if I could, at the drop of hat- away from drama!

I have an odd pain that I noticed earlier today, its my right groin and into my hip/leg joint. Its mostly when Im walking but now that Im sitting after walking, I notice it still. Of course, the worry wart in me was googling...

Im excited for Thurs for me and my doc appt- I have not taken any more tests since last Thurs- mainly bc I have the closed/ sealed fr ones left and I wanted to see if I can return them and get the 16 something back (expensive at Walgreens but I was needy).

Call your doc, silly


----------



## Tara158505

I have had weird pains too in my side like when you run too far too fast.. also in my leg at times like I pulled something.. but im not sure ny of its baby related.. I dreamt I was pregnant with twins and I took another digi and it said 3+ lol crazy!! as for my doctor I will before 4, but I dread it, the last appt I had they called to tell me I had to have a sitter and I took it as an insult because of some issues that had happened the day I lost my baby, it was their fault they admitted it, but now I think that's why my kids specifically need a sitter and they are well behaved, although it was for my follow up after the dnc so maybe that's why, but I took it in a bad way and said I would find another doctor, i did try, but i haven't been able to due to all wanting referrals!! ugh the stress this puts me under!! here's my picture from the other day the first one is right after i took it and then second is a few minutes after!! :happydance::happydance:
 



Attached Files:







17 dpo 1.jpg
File size: 18 KB
Views: 1









17 dpo.jpg
File size: 16.3 KB
Views: 1


----------



## dmreid

Congrats!!! And you took another cb w/ the weeks too and it was 3+?

Thats great!! 

Yeah this pain is odd... never really felt anything it before, its not cramping- just sore.


----------



## dmreid

NM, Just re-read your post and the cb 3+ test was from your dream... gotcha.

I have not been having any dreams lately, I have been very restless and having a hard time falling asleep and waking up a few times during the night- just opening my eyes though, not really getting out of bed or what-not.


----------



## Tara158505

when I sleep I dream, but im with you on the restless nights I haven't ever had this happen during pregnancy before it's always easy for me to fall a sleep and stay asleep except for having to go pee, honestly I am thinking this one is a girl, for a few reasons.. the very early heartburn I don't get until wayyy later in the pregnancy and it's usually not that bad, also the sleeping issues is odd too, and not much morning sickness or dizziness like I usually get, last night while taking clothes from washing to dryer I started feeling slightly dizzy and before that after I ate a little sick to my tummy as well as earlier in the day, but it comes in waves and different times, usually it stays for a while!! ughh we will see.. I wonder how baby is doing I think ill go check in with her..


----------



## loves2snack

Hi! My name is Sal and I just recently found out I was pregnant also, after 3 losses. I am on progesterone 200mg in the morning and at night. I'm hoping this will help! I would love to join you guys.


----------



## Tara158505

loves2snack said:


> Hi! My name is Sal and I just recently found out I was pregnant also, after 3 losses. I am on progesterone 200mg in the morning and at night. I'm hoping this will help! I would love to join you guys.

hey loves!! sorry for your losses!! congrats on your baby!! I am also suppose to be on progesterone, but I haven't gotten into my doctor yet, she told me after my last loss she would put me on it til 14 weeks, since I lost mine at 13 and passed him at 17 .. ugh its hard, but we can and will get through this together :hugs:


----------



## loves2snack

Tara158505 said:


> loves2snack said:
> 
> 
> Hi! My name is Sal and I just recently found out I was pregnant also, after 3 losses. I am on progesterone 200mg in the morning and at night. I'm hoping this will help! I would love to join you guys.
> 
> hey loves!! sorry for your losses!! congrats on your baby!! I am also suppose to be on progesterone, but I haven't gotten into my doctor yet, she told me after my last loss she would put me on it til 14 weeks, since I lost mine at 13 and passed him at 17 .. ugh its hard, but we can and will get through this together :hugs:Click to expand...

Its so heart breaking, but I just think. How much more am I going to appreciate and love my child after what I have endured. You know? Women are so strong!
Can your doc call it in or send a fax for you? My doctor had me come in asap and gave me a 24 hour one in my behind. Then the ones you gotta stick up there. So messy! She has me on progesterone only until my 10th week. Maybe I should ask if I can take it til the end of my first tri.
Was your progesterone low? The told me mine was 21 yesterday. It did sound bad but, she said shes glad she got me on it ASAP.


----------



## Tara158505

im not sure since this is a new pregnancy and I haven't been yet, but she might I am calling tomorrow I need more prenatal vitamins too I ran out yesterday and wal greens won't give me my refill even though its good through 9-14 idk why, I don't know about my progesterone levels, but I was on the injections once a week with my youngest and I am thinking maybe it made my levels lower I will get a beta to find out!! I just hope I can get in quickly!!


----------



## loves2snack

In the mean time go to walmart :) lol.
I hope everyone is having a good day. Trying to remain positive today. I keep telling myself ..8 weeks. I only have to make it past 8 more weeks.


----------



## Tara158505

well I lost my last one after the first trimester so to me the risk is always still there, we just have to make the best of it!! I am about to get ready and attempt to go get some food I hope this sun melts all the snow and ice, I can't stand being stuck!!


----------



## dmreid

Hola! I just got my lunch here in freezing Cleveland! 

Doc appt tomorrow, Im not sure if Im nervous or excited.

How are y'all feeling today?!? Nothing w/ lately- except this morning I had a crying meltdown (I might have had one preg or not considering the situation it was about) and boobs still sore- nothing else. I have went in waves this wk w/ eating everything in sight and then, not all that excited about eating. Potty breaks also havent been as frequent this wk, it seems. No dizziness, no sickness! 

Tara- are feeling better from a few days ago?


----------



## loves2snack

It was 45 here in Anchorage, Alaska yesterday! We were all walking around in tee shirts and shorts. Then ya wake up and its 27. BOO!


----------



## Tara158505

its 14 right now here last night it was 3 and I think it actually got to 0 or below.. im okay just aggravated form this other sil!! ugghhh good luck at your dr!!


----------



## loves2snack

dmreid said:


> Hola! I just got my lunch here in freezing Cleveland!
> 
> Doc appt tomorrow, Im not sure if Im nervous or excited.
> 
> How are y'all feeling today?!? Nothing w/ lately- except this morning I had a crying meltdown (I might have had one preg or not considering the situation it was about) and boobs still sore- nothing else. I have went in waves this wk w/ eating everything in sight and then, not all that excited about eating. Potty breaks also havent been as frequent this wk, it seems. No dizziness, no sickness!
> 
> Tara- are feeling better from a few days ago?

 We are due around the same time :) we should be bump buddies :)


----------



## dmreid

Its 12 currently here, Im actually looking fwd to going outside and waiting for the bus w my daughter, I've been burning up in my house all night.

Last night I feel asleep after work at 645 to 830, back in bed at 930 to 3, wake for 1hr watching the new Wahlburgers show (watch it if you know, the Wahlberg fam is great), back to sleep at 4 to 7, just woke up to get daughter on bus, still exhausted and haven't been feeling all that great, kinda nauseous.

Its doc day! I will update after :)

Of course, I will be you're bump buddy! :)

Tara, fill me in, vent away!!!


----------



## dmreid

well well well- here is my update.

Went to the doc yesterday after noon, did a urine- super quick response- we are due 10-3-2014. I was also sent for a blood and will take another blood this monday to chart hcg levels rising... fingers crossed on that one. Got some pre-natal samples- took one yesterday- didnt make me sick bonus! I received like 5 boxes of different samples (one even said vanilla scented caps- ick!) so I will take these and then, I can go to Target pre-natal gummies or 2 Flinestones, since I get sick easily from pills. Im also scheduled for an ultrasound (tranvag) in 2-3 wks, never had one of those but I guess w/ the chem and also w/ me being 33 now (last one was when I was 21)- there is a difference in how they do things now :thumbup:

Overall feeling feel minus the extremely sore boobies and exhaustion... oh yeah and mood swings.

How is everyone else?

Tara- waiting to her about your SIL...

Oh and its 33 here in Cleveland, its a heat wave but we are expected to get ice/ snow mix this evening but stay in the 40s tomorrow and slowly go back to the 20's for next wk... Im over winter!


----------



## Tara158505

dm, its sooo much drama it would take me forever to explain lol too bad you don't have fb you could just check it out for yourself ugh so tired of this crap so one sided crap she wants to use me basically to pick her kid up from school it doesn't matter my reasons why I can't or that its her responsibility and she can change her work schedule and just won't because she's lazy and then she throws stuff up in my face from years ago she's pathetic!! anyway, I took another cb digi estimator and this time it was 3+, it totally skipped the 2-3 so im not sure what's going on.. my doctor is calling me back Monday with an appt because I am suppose to tbe on progesterone until 14 weeks and she is booked till march, but since I have to get my meds they are going to try to work me in or get me in with the other doctor there just to get my meds started!!
 



Attached Files:







1-30-14.jpg
File size: 13.5 KB
Views: 0


----------



## loves2snack

The only symptom Ive had is tiredness and sore boobies. Thats it! Is it sad that I'm praying for MS??


----------



## Tara158505

ms?


----------



## dmreid

Tara158505 said:


> dm, its sooo much drama it would take me forever to explain lol too bad you don't have fb you could just check it out for yourself ugh so tired of this crap so one sided crap she wants to use me basically to pick her kid up from school it doesn't matter my reasons why I can't or that its her responsibility and she can change her work schedule and just won't because she's lazy and then she throws stuff up in my face from years ago she's pathetic!! anyway, I took another cb digi estimator and this time it was 3+, it totally skipped the 2-3 so im not sure what's going on.. my doctor is calling me back Monday with an appt because I am suppose to tbe on progesterone until 14 weeks and she is booked till march, but since I have to get my meds they are going to try to work me in or get me in with the other doctor there just to get my meds started!!


Ohhh... I do have FB, we can sidebar exchange info, if you wish :thumbup: I have no idea why she would think it would be your responsibility to get her kid from school... thats just pure craziness!!:hugs:

In regards to the test, Im sure its ok, did you skip of a period of time where you might have been right in the border of 2-3 and beyond? Thats kinda ridiculous that your doc is booked until March- I would think that they would have to have some openings esp for emergency/ "much needed" check-up. I hope that you get in soon... 

Im just patiently waiting for Monday's 2nd blood test to check the levels compared to last Thursday and I was instructed to schedule an ultrasound (transvag- ick! I had to discuss this w/ bff, boy does that sound enjoyable, not!:haha:) That was to be scheduled in 2-3 wks so Im going on the 17th and the next doc appt is the 28th. Times flying it seems, keeping busy w appts.

44 in Cleveland today, if anyone wants to come visit and be warmed, only prob is that its a snowy/rain mix so its not a pretty day!:shrug:


----------



## dmreid

Tara158505 said:


> ms?

Im thinking Morning Sickness


----------



## dmreid

loves2snack said:


> The only symptom Ive had is tiredness and sore boobies. Thats it! Is it sad that I'm praying for MS??

Me too exactly, I have been falling asleep on the couch every night after work for at least an hr to two and being able to go right into bed. Boobs have been quite sore lately, worse than previous, well that was the last couple of days, today- kinda ok again.

I hate constipation too, I think it happening :wacko:

Im just grateful that so far one of the samples of my pre-nat vits are not making me sick, I usually get sick off all vits.


----------



## Tara158505

dm, you can look me up its ta[email protected] that should show me on fb!! i just thought it was odd that a girl is a day behind me and they thought she may have twins and she just now got 3+ today with fmu, mine was very little cause my first test messed up and i used it midstream so all the pee was gone i had to make myself!! i think i just have high hcg level is all!! i had a scare last night, but so far false alarm lol ugh the stress.. and yeah, duh, morning sickness lol!! my boobs are so sore it's not even funny and the morning sickness for me started a few days ago and is starting to get worse!! my doctor is suppose to call Monday with an appt to get me in and started on my progesterone at least , even if i need to see the doctor that's in with her just to get me started and i don't like him at all, he was the one working the day i found out my last one had no heart beat.. i just hope i get a ultra sound the same day i get in!! the stress!! 

oh and it's in the 60's here today!! i love it!!


----------



## dmreid

The docs office just called back and Im confused... the receptionist told me that the nurse called to tell me that my hcg looks "great" that Im about 2-3wks but my doc told me 5wks or so when I saw her and that silly ticker on here says 5wks... why am I so confused? Should I call back and chat w/ the nurse? I also do not have to take my 2nd blood test today to see if the levels are rising (according to the receptionist checking in w the nurse)- just go to the ultrasound in 2-3wks (the 17th).


----------



## Tara158505

hey dm, that does sound confusing, but they can't go by your hcg levels honestly, they vary soo much. plus the doctors add up to 4 weeks, but at least 2. they consider you 2 weeks pregnant at the time of ovulation (only if you do get pregnant, obviously) so if you are say 3 weeks you would be correct at 5 weeks!! the reason she said 2-3 weeks is because they go by a list of estimations, it's not accurate at all, which is why she gave you the 2-3 estimate.. when was your lmp and o date? you are going by the date you oed correct?


----------



## Tara158505

my ticker says 5w5days, but I oed on January 8th which means I am technically 4 weeks wens, but to the doctors I am at least 6 weeks wens that's them going by ovulation adding 2 weeks, going by my lmp I would be 7 weeks at least.. I know it's confusing, but you won't know for sure until you have a ultrasound, that is the only for sure way to find out, they will do measurements and everything and give you your exact due date and how far along you are!!


----------



## dmreid

lmp? is that something to do w/ period? period started 12-27 (to 1-2) and I "think" I o'd on 1-10. soo... you think that sounds right? ohhhh my goodness, this all so confusing, I definitely think this hard when my daughter so long ago.:wacko:

I was kinda shocked that they called off the 2nd hcg blood today though- not complaining bc I was not really looking fwd to going to the hospital lab today- they said dont worry about it- just cont w/ the ultrasound on the 17th for measurements and what-not (AND of course... the HEARTBEAT!!):happydance:


----------



## Tara158505

lmp is last menstrual period.. they have due date calculators online or apps for phones, but you count from 14 days or 2 weeks after the first day of your lmp and that's your due date.. if you know your exact o date then that is more accurate you count from the day you oed til now and add 2 weeks to be on track with the doctors, but most women don't keep up with ovulation and all that so that's why the start with lmp dd until ultra sound because that is the average womens ovulation date.. 14 days or 2 weeks after lmp.. hope this helps!!


----------



## loves2snack

My LMP was 12/26, I had a positive ovulation test on 01/09 & 1/10. So I consider the 10th the day I ovulated. Did you ask them what your betas were? They must have been excellent if you only had to do them once. I did mine every other day for a week and a half!


----------



## dmreid

Umm... she told me but I forgot- oops, I remember maybe a 2 something to 3 something... or that was wks, I really need to get this pregnancy brain thing over and done w/ :wacko: I cant think straight lately.


----------



## loves2snack

I just called my doctors office to get my ultrasound moved to this week. I need the reasurrance. This is killing me!


----------



## dmreid

It's not too early?

Have you blood tests not been advancing?

Are you experiencing anything that's causing you to worry?

Im hoping all is well for you and the tiny tot!!


----------



## Tara158505

loves, I am with dm, do you have a reason to be concerned? I go Wednesday to my doctor, I am pretty sure they will do a ultrasound considering I had to tell them I was spotting to get in sooner, they gave me my first appt for march 11th, I was sooo freaking mad, for one I am high risk and they know this, for 2 I am suppose to be on progesterone until I am 14 weeks and for 3 because of all the issues I have had they should want to see me asap!! I am calling another doctor tomorrow and see about getting in there after this appt I am so over this doctor down here!!


----------



## loves2snack

I had some cramping. They said I was constipated. LOL
Everything looked great. the baby was just so small that they said if I would have waited like 1 more day I probably would have seen the HB. I still have my appointment on the 14th.


----------



## loves2snack

Tara158505 said:


> loves, I am with dm, do you have a reason to be concerned? I go Wednesday to my doctor, I am pretty sure they will do a ultrasound considering I had to tell them I was spotting to get in sooner, they gave me my first appt for march 11th, I was sooo freaking mad, for one I am high risk and they know this, for 2 I am suppose to be on progesterone until I am 14 weeks and for 3 because of all the issues I have had they should want to see me asap!! I am calling another doctor tomorrow and see about getting in there after this appt I am so over this doctor down here!!

You know what, that is exactly what I did. My fertility doctor wasn't doing ANYTHING for me. My progesterone was at 9 and she said that was fine. I called a new doctor and she heard 9 and made me drive straigt down there to get a shot of progesterone.
Sometimes we just got to find a doctor that has more time for US. I Love my new doctor, she listestens and understand ( having fertility issues herself) and when ever I need to be seen she calls me the same day and gets me in.


----------



## Tara158505

loves, that's good news!! glad everything is going okay. I go to my doctor tomorrow, but I still think I am changing I am just really disappointed in them..


----------



## dmreid

loves, glad everything was perfect today!

tara, switch! thats just ridiculous, you and the tot deserve better... I cant believe them!

no appts for me until the 17th :-(


----------



## loves2snack

Tara let us know how your appointment goes! I'm excited for you!


----------



## loves2snack

Tara158505 said:


> loves, that's good news!! glad everything is going okay. I go to my doctor tomorrow, but I still think I am changing I am just really disappointed in them..

How did your appointment go Tara?


----------



## Tara158505

dm, I think I am going to or at least try to!!

loves, sorry my kids broke my computer screen completely yesterday and I took it apart to replace it with my old computer's screen, but it wouldn't work correctly and now the cord that connects into the lcd screen is broken too.. so I went and bought a hdmi cord and I couldn't get it to work, but I don't know if it was due to the memory slot not being hooked in all the way because I didn't try to fix that until I bought a different type of cord called a rgb cord and it didn't work either. that's when I went investigating and figured it out lol.. I did read a few comments on my phone, but it's harder to reply on it because I have soo many typos where it's a touch screen and I use two hands to text.. uhh okay I know, I know boorrinng lol... 

so I went to the doctor and they did a scan I am 6w1 and the fetal pole was there as well as the heart.. beating!! I got a picture!! dm already saw it I believe lol!! she talked to me about progesterone and apparently thought I had only had one mc and that I was getting confused with the progesterone injections(I had them with my youngest to prevent preterm labor) and I had to remind her that I have in fact had 2 mc's in a row, which is the qualification for the progesterone.. she didn't act like she wanted to give it to me since she was thinking I had only lost the one.. after I told her about the 2nd one right after the first one she was all for it and I told her she can check my progesterone levels first because I don't know what they are at. she said it didn't matter what they were it would still help.. so I have to get a pa since insurance isn't wanting to cover it or transfer it to somewhere cheaper. they gave me 2 or 3 refills she said and promethazine for nausea with refills.. I go back to high risk march 12th.. I will be 11w1d which is 2 days before my last good ultra sound with the last one, so lets hope everything goes okay from here on out!! thanks for the support girlies!!:happydance::happydance:


----------



## dmreid

Excited for you Tara!

Yeppers, I saw the tiny tot... So cute :thumbup: Did they tell you your dd?

Loves, did I miss when your dd is too? 

I have no idea why but I am regretting not getting that 2nd blood work done. Yesterday- I felt nothing, no boobs, pressure and some cramping all on both sides of my pelvic bones, wasnt too hungry but felt so uncomfortable after I ate etc. I was googling early mc signs. I cant help it, I need reassurance or something. I wish I took that other blood test although, they told me not to. I dont have my ultrasound until the 17th with is like 2 1/2 wks, since my blood work and 1st doc appt (it was supposed to be 2-3wks). Im just nervous for some reason. I think it also stems from me having a dream last wk that I was spotting red blood. The dream was quick and I dont recall anything else but Im on pins and needles, Im relaxed but nervous inside and googling up a storm. Any advice? Oh and I do know that symptoms come and go but I have no morning sickness at all, just some tender/ large boobs, tired, and some pressure/ cramps but Im also wondering if that isnt from gas/ constipation (well, some constipation as I have been passing bowels better now, almost regularly- I know I know, TMI, I am so sorry!!)


----------



## loves2snack

Yay! I'm so happy for you! I'm praying I get to see that soon!!
I woke up this morning and only ONE of my boobs hurt. So, Ive been freaking out! LOL


----------



## Tara158505

dm, DO NOT look up mc signs!! I beg you!! it will just freak you out even more!! I currently have very few to no symptoms, my breast tenderness comes and goes one day is worse than the other, I have waves of nausea and I take b vitamins which helps with that also I just started getting it not long ago.. if your not spotting don't stress it, cramps are NORMAL!! I still cramp!! also I dreamt I was bleeding the other night and when to the bathroom and I was!! I think it's a common dream though, for anyone who has had losses.. I had it with my last one too although that time there was nothing!! I now its hard and stressful.. dm if you really feel uneasy call your dr and get and earlier scan!! even if you have to tell a little white lie!! sometimes its what we have to do to put our hearts and minds at ease!! keep me updated you can msg me anytime on fb as well.. my dd is sept 30th give or take a week they said, but I usually go into labor early so I am sure it will be sept!! ugh

loves, you will soon get yours!!


----------



## dmreid

I just called to change the ultrasound, I really just called to see if they had a Saturday available, since it was previously scheduled on a Monday and I didnt wanna miss work. I moved it to the 15th, they had an opening this Saturday but that would only be 1 week and few days since seeing the doc and she wanted 2-3 :shrug:. I will just stick w/ the 15th and control my nerves until then. 

Thanks Tara, if my mind is going crazy, I will definitely chat you up! :hugs: This entire matter is like pins and needles, its supposed to be so joyous, I guess for people that NEVER have anxiety like me when I was w/ my daughter almost 12yrs ago. I was 20-21 and carefree, not a worry in the world and now.... yeah right:wacko:


----------



## Tara158505

dm, I am glad you got it straightened out and I hope it made you feel better!! try not to stress things too much and stay away from google!! lol it will cause you unnecessary stress, trust me!!:hugs:


----------



## dmreid

Feeling better hee hee would be getting to go sooner than the 15th, its like the tww again :(


----------



## Tara158505

lol soo true!!


----------



## loves2snack

dmreid said:


> Feeling better hee hee would be getting to go sooner than the 15th, its like the tww again :(

It sure does! I am like, ok chill. I have 7 more days til my next ultrasound. I can do this!! I woke up in the middle of the night sweating and cramping. It was so weird! I dont know if I needed to Poo or what but, it totally freaked me out.


----------



## dmreid

Is it common to have another ultrasound as soon... I only had one w/ my daughter and it was like 4mos along to determine gender.

In about 7 more days, I am having my first whereas you will be on your second, just curious.


----------



## Tara158505

Dm, its only common if you've had prior losses.. a normal pregnancy you still jave about 4 or more throught out your entore pregnancy. After a loss you have usually a early scan depending on the cause of your prior loss and how far along uou are when you cal and make your appt. They usually want you to come in ever soany weeks after uour first scan if more than one loss and again the reason why you had the loss plays a big part in the frequency. I dont go bacl til 11w1d, cause now I am going to high risk and I think they dont do forst appoints til then im not sure.. hope this helps a little..


----------



## loves2snack

dmreid said:


> Is it common to have another ultrasound as soon... I only had one w/ my daughter and it was like 4mos along to determine gender.
> 
> In about 7 more days, I am having my first whereas you will be on your second, just curious.

The only reason they are letting me do all this is because I have had 3 consecutive losses w/no births. If I had a healthy pregancy in between im sure it would be different. Also, I'm having sever cramping which is NOT normal at all. So, I called my doc again. And everything clicked. She asked me if I had intercours. I had intercourse yesterday for the first time since the weekend, AND I had cramping on the weekend, AFTER we had sex. So, I told him no more sex for 4 weeks!


----------



## dmreid

Hows everyone doing?

I had some sharp left side pains on Monday but they went away and since just having random cramping. I am been a B to deal w/ :-( Not very hungry- drinking alot of water, awful sleep (exhausted but up at 4am then tossing and turning to morning), sore boobs still and thats about it. A very little bit of nausea but I do feel different from time to time, nothing major.

We have our transvag ultrasound this Sat. I have never had one before- I know kinda what to expect but do I have to prepare at all, like drink/ eat or avoid drink/ food? I think w/ a normal ultrasound (which was many moons ago), your bladder had to be full, right?


----------



## Tara158505

dm, no there are no special requirements before the ultrasound just relax and enjoy in. you may want to pee before the ultrasound though, they usually ask if you need to pee. I have still had brownish spotting, but for me it's normal.. I took a few tests just to make sure everything was okay and I have the hook effect.. go figure lol. I am just glad I know because if I didn't I would have freaked out majorly tonight after the test I took being so faint!! but when I add a few drops of urine to water and tested it was darker than the control line.. both test the line came up right away, but the darkness is what was different. which I know after you get so far along that you can't go by the darkness anymore because once your hcg gets so high, it htrows the tests off cause the hook effect, with either false negatives or faint positives even though your far along.. crazy huh? I got some pictures ill post..


----------



## Tara158505

here are my tests.. the dark one is diluted urine and the faint one is pure urine.. they were both taken with the same urine.. crazy huh?
 



Attached Files:







hook effect.jpg
File size: 24.7 KB
Views: 1









he1.jpg
File size: 23.2 KB
Views: 0









he.jpg
File size: 17.5 KB
Views: 0


----------



## BettieB

Hi Ladies :)

Just thought I would jump in here. I am newly pregnant after a loss in december of 2012. I was not able to get pregnant again until now. DH and I have difficulty having children. In 7 years of trying I have only had one live birth. My DD who is my world :)

I am very nervous about losing this pregnancy because of the last miscarriage. It was such a horrible experience. My DH had to rush me to the hospital because I nearly bled to death. Also, I know if I lose this pregnancy it might be many more years before I am even able to get pregnant again, and well, I am not getting any younger! :/

So this pregnancy has been pretty uneventful, which I pleased about! My beta hcg were 4w3d 118 and 4w5d 259, so my levels are doubling which I know is good, even though I still feel like those numbers are quite low. I am going again on Tuesday for another blood draw! Hoping that we continue to see a rise! Looking forward to sharing with you all and staying up to date on what is happening with you all :)


----------



## dmreid

How's everyone feeling? Its been awhile since Ive been here...

I have some news.... so the Hubs and I went to our 1st early transvag ultrasound and to our surprise... I am carrying TWINS!!!!!!! The tech, from what she could see, informed us that they are identical. This is so crazy as we have no twins on either side, heck we dont even know twins. Needless say, it was a shock AND blessing!! Baby A had a hb of 138 and Baby B had a hb of 134. I guess everything looked good- I have an appt w/ the OB next Friday, the 28th.

Sickness started, well not sickness really as I am not puking or anything- just have this icky in my belly alot, having a hard time sleeping, uncomfortable, some cramping, some cm/ discharge, extremely extremely tired (actually, I am going for blood work in the next day or so to check my levels and thyroid/ vitamin D etc).

So, thats me for now... updates everyone else! please!:hugs:


----------



## BettieB

dmreid said:


> How's everyone feeling? Its been awhile since Ive been here...
> 
> I have some news.... so the Hubs and I went to our 1st early transvag ultrasound and to our surprise... I am carrying TWINS!!!!!!! The tech, from what she could see, informed us that they are identical. This is so crazy as we have no twins on either side, heck we dont even know twins. Needless say, it was a shock AND blessing!! Baby A had a hb of 138 and Baby B had a hb of 134. I guess everything looked good- I have an appt w/ the OB next Friday, the 28th.
> 
> Sickness started, well not sickness really as I am not puking or anything- just have this icky in my belly alot, having a hard time sleeping, uncomfortable, some cramping, some cm/ discharge, extremely extremely tired (actually, I am going for blood work in the next day or so to check my levels and thyroid/ vitamin D etc).
> 
> So, thats me for now... updates everyone else! please!:hugs:

I am really happy to see your update! You must be ecstatic that you are having twins! And maybe a bit nervous too. Honestly, I have always hoped a bit for a set of twins :flower: My dad was a fraternal twin. Did they do hcg count on you before your ultrasound?

I got my ultrasound scheduled for March 3rd at 4:15 which I am pretty excited about. My beta hcg went from 118 to 259 and then 6 days later it was at 3387! Which the nurse said is a great sign for my pregnancy


----------



## dmreid

Actually, I only did the initial hcg blood test (I was about 4-5wks along) and I cant recall the total, oops. Twins were never even in our minds, everyone is beyond shocked but yep, we are excited- it just took some getting used too, if you know what I mean. The hubs was like, guess we are getting a mini van  

March 3rd will be here before you know it.... Nice levels!! :thumbup:


----------



## Tara158505

Glad everyone is doing good. Sorry I haven't been on in a while, but I have had more then a few scares here lately and I just feel blah about it. Its hard for me to talk about how I am doing with my pregnancy when I am not sure if baby is alive or not which makes it very hard for me to want to be chatty on a forum about it. Its depressing enough as it is.. However today I finally was able to pick up the babys hmheartbeat at 8w 1d and it was crazy!! Let me say this, though if you want to purchase a fetal doppler,, by all means go for it, but please watch some videos and ask some questions forst to make sure you will know what your looking for. You think you will know, but honestly there's at least 3 or 4 different sounds you are going to pick up first.. blnone od which are the baby. 1 is artery 2 your hb placenta pulsating and echoing your hb and then some staticy windy noise.. none fof those are your baby. Also if you are a person that will freak out if you cant find it then don't get it because theres going to be several times when you won't be able to fo d ot especially in early pregnancy, but for someone like me had a mc and mmc it helps a lot even tho I am still worried a mc may happen, but for now I am trhing to stay positive uggh sorry for the book I jist thought it might help ssomeone someday if not now.. goodnight ik exhausted and can bsrely keep my eyes open texting this on here with my phone lol night..


----------



## loves2snack

Tara, I'm sorry to hear your going through this. I hope you start feeling better soon. I totally understand! I have my first " OB" appointment tomorrow and it's had me down all day. I don't know what to expect, I'm trying to be positive but, I've been positive 3 other times and had my heart crushed!
Also congrats on the twins D! That's so awesome! My husband wanted twins but, I wouldn't be too happy with that lol!


----------



## loves2snack

How is everyone??


----------



## Tara158505

Im good checking babys heartbeat a couple times a day pretty much no symptoms so thinking a girl happy ive made it this far!! Hope everyones doing okay!!


----------



## BettieB

Thanks for the update Tara! Im glad things are going well with you.

I am a bit worried about my pregnancy though. about 6 days ago I went into the ER for bleeding and cramping and was told I had a Sunchorionic hemorrhage but that its a common thing. However my baby was only measuring 5 weeks and 6 days. Then today, about a week later I had a routine OB appointment and baby is only measuring 6 weeks 1 day. It does have a heartbeat of 127 though. 

However I am concerned about only 2 days growth in 6 days and also, I took a positive pregnancy test on February 8th. I feel as though baby really should be bigger by now :/ I have another appointment scheduled for march 25


----------



## Tara158505

BettieB said:


> Thanks for the update Tara! Im glad things are going well with you.
> 
> I am a bit worried about my pregnancy though. about 6 days ago I went into the ER for bleeding and cramping and was told I had a Sunchorionic hemorrhage but that its a common thing. However my baby was only measuring 5 weeks and 6 days. Then today, about a week later I had a routine OB appointment and baby is only measuring 6 weeks 1 day. It does have a heartbeat of 127 though.
> 
> However I am concerned about only 2 days growth in 6 days and also, I took a positive pregnancy test on February 8th. I feel as though baby really should be bigger by now :/ I have another appointment scheduled for march 25

Sounds like your due date or o date may be off.. I had lots of bleeding at 7 weeks and I thought for sure it was a mc, but nope still in my tummy hb 171 to 183 so dont g I ve up up always ulyra sounds can be off by 3 days either way they justidont tell you that


----------



## BettieB

Oh thanks! That does make me feel better knowing that it can be up to 3 days off. Because if i went by the first ultrasound, todays ultrasound should have been about 6 weeks 5 days so 6 weeks 1 day really isnt much different. The ultrasound was also done by two different machines by two different doctors so I guess it could leave some range of error.

If those dates are right then i tested positive 8dpo! lol so i thought it seems early. Im probably worrying about nothing. They say once a fetal heart rate is detected at this stage you have a 95% chance of delivering a baby. So im holding on to that statistic :flower:


----------



## dmreid

Hi ladies, Nothing really new to report from me... Nothing much happening. Had our 2mo OB appt last Friday, my stomach was too noisy so we couldnt even try and get lucky hearing the little ones hb at 9wks :-( They wanted to send us for another u/s after our appt but we couldnt wait bc we needed to get to work so we have the u/s scheduled for this Saturday am (we will be 10wks then). Also was instructed to schedule our high risk u/s by 12wks and the d.s. blood test. Things seem to be moving along... still have "vanishing twin" in my head but thats bc people mention it to me. I hope and pray that we see 2 little hbs again this wkend! 

No symptoms really, a wk or so I was kinda ill but never got ill. Im still exhausted and now, Im back to being hungry all the time (whereas last wk, I didnt wanna eat really). Did more blood wk and Im anemic and have low vit D (no vit D here in Cleveland, we have no sun!) so I have to take supplements. Chest and back are kinda sore and Im getting a belly. I gained about 5-7lbs in these 9wks and I needed to start looking for a few items of clothing.

Hope all is well w/ everyone else!!:hugs:


----------



## dmreid

So, Im worried... I had another u/s at 10wks (this past Sat)- the twins, from what we were told, looked and seemed good- their hbs were now 160 something (is that jump normal from 130 something to 160 in 3wks?) and they definitely grew. Anyways, that is not what worried me, yesterday my doc's office called and explained that they noticed cervical shortening from my last u/s (3 weeks ago). Im worried bc yes, google sucks (nothing uplifting on there for cervical shortening esp w twins) and I didnt feel like I got that much comfort from the doc's office. I mean they are great and told me not to worry but easier said than done. They didnt tell me the difference from 3wks ago (then, again, I didnt ask). They wanted me to see an h/r u/s which was already scheduled for my 1st check (bc of the twins) for the 24th (which my doc said would be ok, didnt need to get one asap). I didnt wanna wait that long so I tried to move it up but I guess, the 1st check cannot be before 13wks. Im just concerned, scared etc. Anyone know anything about this shortening (esp w/ twins)?


----------



## loves2snack

dmreid, my motto is. If they aren't worried, im not worried. I'm so happy to hear the twins are doing good! So exciting! I think its a pretty normal jump for the hb. One week my baby had a 100 the next 150, they didnt tell me last week what it was. Do you have a fetal dopler? I'm thinking about renting one for peace of mind. At the same time I don't want to go nuts with it you know?


----------



## dmreid

The good pt, is you are right- they are immediately worried. They just wanna check into more. If they determine on the 24th, I need a stitch they do it around 13weeks anyways which is then. 

No dopler, those things seem tricky and I dont wanna mess it up and create more stress for myself hee hee- I do have an OB appt on the 19th... so they will check w/ a dopler then.

How have you been?


----------



## BettieB

Hey all. Its been awhile so I just wanted to stop in and see how everyone is doing. Im still awaiting my ultrasound on March 25th. Time is going ever so slowly with this pregnancy. Im still so worried and not topo hopeful that things are going as they should. Its hard after a missed miscarriagem because I know I cant rely on my body to tip me off if something is wrong. So i just sit and wait.!

DM I see you have a doctors appointment today. Good luck with that and please update on how your twins are doing!


----------



## loves2snack

dmreid said:


> The good pt, is you are right- they are immediately worried. They just wanna check into more. If they determine on the 24th, I need a stitch they do it around 13weeks anyways which is then.
> 
> No dopler, those things seem tricky and I dont wanna mess it up and create more stress for myself hee hee- I do have an OB appt on the 19th... so they will check w/ a dopler then.
> 
> How have you been?

I've been doing good, can't lie. I always get stressed out before appointments and become irritable. I have my appointment on tuesday and that will be my NT scan, are you doing that? I was going to opt out but, my husband was pretty persistant and I don't mind an extra ultrasound! LOL. I just always get so nervous that I'm too excited and that im going to get my hopes up. So, your apointment is on the 24th? They can't just stitch ya up now just in case :flower:?


----------



## dmreid

Well Well, sorry I have been MIA... So had the OB appt last Wed (the 19th) and the high risk appt yesterday (the 24th).

At the OB appt, the nurse was able to locate one hb (170 something) w. the dop but called my OB in to check. They bought in this old u/s machine (or man... it was old and loud- so they didnt have to send me for an actual u/s- thankfully, they are getting a new machine soon). We were able to see 2 healthy cuddly little ones w/ hbs (one was faster than the other but nothing to be concerned about). The twins are laying on top of each other butt to head and head to butt- my OB just loved that pic of them! I was sent down for my 9 tubes of blood work... I dont do well w/ blood work, my veins hate it. It took 1.5hrs to complete! I have 3 bruises on my hands/ wrist... it was an adventure! Have not heard from the OB on the results as of yet- I am see them online but I have no idea what they mean.

Yesterday's first check, high risk u/s was kinda fun, kinda interesting, kinda nerve-wrecking... the twins are "beautiful" as the doc put it. I of course joked, if they are boys, they might not like to be called beautiful. We got to see 4 legs, 4 arms, 2 bladders, 2 craniums etc, it was so cool to see the tech labeling it all and showing us. They are good- both had 160 hbs and were bouncing all over the place, I think they just wanna be left alone for awhile  The neck measurements were perfect- what a relieve, did take the finger blood test, just have to wait on that. All and all, they are doing well and still cuddling on top of each other- same position, butt to head and head to butt. The nerve-wrecking part is that at 16wks (just under 4 more to go), I have start going to the high risk doc every 2wks (this can increase down the rd, if they feel that they have to) bc the babies are high risk- "not the highest risk" but high risk.... bc they are identical and are sharing a placenta, there are things that can happen- mainly twin to twin transfusion and they have to watch for that and notice asap- if it will happen. Im nervous but just continuing to life one day at a time and pray we are all ok. There is nothing we can do to prevent it and anything, if it is to happen so I just have to do what they tell me. Its a blessing to be watched so much though, in the big picture. AND, the tech gave us a CD of all our pictures, what a cool partying gift  

How is everyone else? Updates Updates...


----------



## loves2snack

BettieB said:


> Hey all. Its been awhile so I just wanted to stop in and see how everyone is doing. Im still awaiting my ultrasound on March 25th. Time is going ever so slowly with this pregnancy. Im still so worried and not topo hopeful that things are going as they should. Its hard after a missed miscarriagem because I know I cant rely on my body to tip me off if something is wrong. So i just sit and wait.!
> 
> DM I see you have a doctors appointment today. Good luck with that and please update on how your twins are doing!

How did your appointment go? I hope all is well!


----------



## loves2snack

dmreid, I am so HAPPY to hear your appointment went well! Those babies sound like they have great heart rates. I went in on the 25th and it was AMAZING. Ive never been this far along, I want to cry just typing it. My peanuts HB was 154, which makes me think its a boy. I wanted to share my photo!
 



Attached Files:







baby.jpg
File size: 25.2 KB
Views: 1


----------



## BettieB

Hey Ladies. My appointment went GREAT! I was teary eyed. Heres my ultrasound! https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GJv7D0XDnxk


----------



## loves2snack

BettieB said:


> Hey Ladies. My appointment went GREAT! I was teary eyed. Heres my ultrasound! https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GJv7D0XDnxk

I can't see it! I want to see! :flower:


----------



## BettieB

loves2snack said:


> I can't see it! I want to see! :flower:

aww why cant you view it?


----------



## dmreid

So happy everyone is going GREAT!! Here are my peanuts!

There is an "A" and a "B" on the pics of Baby A and Baby B... I NEED NEED NEED to know what these little ones are sooner than later, I wanna stop calling them Baby A and Baby B- its so impersonal hee hee
 



Attached Files:







10148253_10152271227325270_344417412_o.jpg
File size: 34.5 KB
Views: 3









10156481_10152271227340270_935732588_o.jpg
File size: 31.4 KB
Views: 2


----------



## loves2snack

dmreid said:


> So happy everyone is going GREAT!! Here are my peanuts!
> 
> There is an "A" and a "B" on the pics of Baby A and Baby B... I NEED NEED NEED to know what these little ones are sooner than later, I wanna stop calling them Baby A and Baby B- its so impersonal hee hee

AWW! Hi baby A and baby B!!!


----------



## dmreid

Any updates?!?!


----------



## BettieB

Yea Tomorrow I will be 15 weeks and I have scheduled a private scan to find out the gender! Excited ^_^


----------



## dmreid

BettieB said:


> Yea Tomorrow I will be 15 weeks and I have scheduled a private scan to find out the gender! Excited ^_^

How exciting!! We found out last wk that we are having girls- identical girls. My poor hubby as we have another girl already. hee hee. 

Keep us posted!


----------



## loves2snack

Hi all! I found out yesterday that I am having a baby boy! I am so overwhelmed and happy and excited and blessed! I'm still having troubles sleeping! Can't wait to buy a couple of things for my little guy!


----------



## loves2snack

dmreid said:


> BettieB said:
> 
> 
> Yea Tomorrow I will be 15 weeks and I have scheduled a private scan to find out the gender! Excited ^_^
> 
> How exciting!! We found out last wk that we are having girls- identical girls. My poor hubby as we have another girl already. hee hee.
> 
> Keep us posted!Click to expand...

Aww! I wanted a girl, but everything is ok when they are showing your child to you, it's like the gender doesn't matter anymore! Congrats girl!


----------



## dmreid

loves2snack said:


> Hi all! I found out yesterday that I am having a baby boy! I am so overwhelmed and happy and excited and blessed! I'm still having troubles sleeping! Can't wait to buy a couple of things for my little guy!

Congrats!!!!! I went right home from the appt and got a few little girl outfits, I know what you mean!!!


----------



## dmreid

loves2snack said:


> dmreid said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BettieB said:
> 
> 
> Yea Tomorrow I will be 15 weeks and I have scheduled a private scan to find out the gender! Excited ^_^
> 
> How exciting!! We found out last wk that we are having girls- identical girls. My poor hubby as we have another girl already. hee hee.
> 
> Keep us posted!Click to expand...
> 
> Aww! I wanted a girl, but everything is ok when they are showing your child to you, it's like the gender doesn't matter anymore! Congrats girl!Click to expand...

I agree, I am slowly getting closer and closer to being more "excited" than "disappointed" the way that I have been looking at it is that, nothing I can do- just as long as they are healthy, they are ours for lifetime so what is the pt of being all sad... I cant wait to meet them!! Sept/ Oct cant come soon enough!!


----------



## BettieB

Hey ladies! Excellent updates so happy to hear about your boy love2snack and your girls dmreid! So excited for us. 

I found out yesterday that i am having another girl!! :)


----------



## dmreid

BettieB said:


> Hey ladies! Excellent updates so happy to hear about your boy love2snack and your girls dmreid! So excited for us.
> 
> I found out yesterday that i am having another girl!! :)

Yippeee for you as well!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## loves2snack

Where are all of you! Its getting so close. Im 34 weeks as of yesterday. I can't wait to meet my lil man. Can't lie I'm stressing a bit trying to get things in order. How is everyone?


----------



## dmreid

34 weeks today too! Awaiting the arrival of our twin girls (identical, if I didnt previously state that- I forgot what I wrote, its been so long).

We need to make it until at least 35wks to deliver at the hospital we want (as there is no NICU there) so just holding out, hopefully. We do high risk appts every wk now (only high risk bc we are having twins- no other reasoning). And, currently our OB is switching offices and will not be in her office until Sept 3rd so its kinda of frusturating. Had an appt yesterday but she was on call and ended up running like 2hrs late, we could not wait bc we had our other daughters open house for school. Come to find out that that was her last day at that office- so this morning, I called and was like- ummm... what do we do until Sept 3rd- seems like no one had many answers- so busy playing "what now?" for those "just in case cases". NSTs have been good. Oh and OB wants to have them out by 36/37 wks (Sept 15th), nothing like making our dd a mo sooner.

Today, Im kinda crampy and sore, esp on left side (under ribs) and not much movement too- kinda concerned but kinda not- what do you think?

What new w/ you guys?


----------

